# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  is it true that diffuse thinning is the worst form of baldness ?

## verver

i heard that it very difficult to get implants when you are a diffuse thinner because of "shock loss" or something like this (don't remember exactly)
is this true ?

----------


## fred970

It depends, the diffuse form is usually very aggressive you reach the last stage of hair loss quickly. It will not be difficult for me to have a HT as I'm already completely bald at 23.

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

If the diffuse thinning includes the donor area that often would make the patient not a very good candidate for hair transplantation surgery.

----------


## slantofreality

Diffuse thinning really sucks. I'm a diffuse thinner and have been balding for almost a year and most of my top hair is gone. Isn't that crazy?

----------


## optimisticyouth

How did you guys first realize that you were diffuse thinners? Also, what are your family histories concerning mpb?

My fear is that I wouldn't realize I was one until it was too late. 

I've also heard that diffuse thinners respond best to propecia.

----------


## optimisticyouth

If it really does progress as fast as you guys say, I'm not gonna risk it and just hop on propecia...

----------


## verver

> It depends, the diffuse form is usually very aggressive you reach the last stage of hair loss quickly. It will not be difficult for me to have a HT as I'm already completely bald at 23.


 did you get used to it ? did you use finasteride before ?




> If the diffuse thinning includes the donor area that often would make the patient not a very good candidate for hair transplantation surgery.


 i thought that mpb only affected the hairs on the top of the head ?is there people who become completely bald ? it must be very rare
what if the diffuse thinning affect only the top of the head ? is it possible to get implants to restore some density ?  




> Diffuse thinning really sucks. I'm a diffuse thinner and have been balding for almost a year and most of my top hair is gone. Isn't that crazy?


 how old are you? did you take finasteride before ?




> How did you guys first realize that you were diffuse thinners? Also, what are your family histories concerning mpb?
> 
> My fear is that I wouldn't realize I was one until it was too late. 
> 
> I've also heard that diffuse thinners respond best to propecia.


 my dad is diffuse thinner, i didn't realize i have mpb until 23 because  i believed in this myth that you only get mpb from mother side and thought that the massive shedding was due to anxiety 
all the hairs on the top of my head are thinnig, i can see my scalp through the hairs

----------


## slantofreality

I realized I was going bald when I gelled my hair to go to school. I slicked it back and saw a bunch of hairs on my hands and freaked out. Then the itching came and I knew i had to be going bald. The itching is such a pain too. its pretty much non stop itch all day long. My maternal grandfather is bald. No idea is he's a diffuse thinner. My uncles from my mom's side all have thick hair with the hairline of a 12 year old. From my dad's, every guy is bald and diffuse thinners. But unlike them, my balding is progressing really fast. I saw pics when my uncles were 30 and they still had hair. Yeah, just get on fin. Even if you're on fin, you have to take it months to a year to see if it even works for you. So you'll still be losing hair while you're on it.

----------


## Morbo

I'm confused slantofreality.
In your first post you're talking about a receding hairline, now you're a diffuse thinner.
People with 'pattern baldness' will eventually start thinning on other places than their hairline, but generally taken diffuse thinners have no recession.

----------


## slantofreality

> I'm confused slantofreality.
> In your first post you're talking about a receding hairline, now you're a diffuse thinner.
> People with 'pattern baldness' will eventually start thinning on other places than their hairline, but generally taken diffuse thinners have no recession.


 By losing hair on top, I mean top of my head. My temples have receeded a little bit. But you can't really tell.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Diffuse thinner here. It was definitely pretty aggressive before meds. I did experience a bit of recession/crown thinning so diffuse thinners definitely can still follow the male pattern (PURE diffuse thinners are rare, ie NW1's with diffusion). My crown is pretty solid now but my hairline is like NW2 on one side, 1.5 on the other

I do not think diffuse is necessarily worse or better to have than the usual pattern. The key is to GET ON MEDS ASAP. In general we diffusers respond well to meds. My thinning reversed surprisingly well on fin+keto & literally this is the only reason I resumed living like a normal person
Am still considering transplantation to get the temple points solid & the hairline corners even (both should be NW1.5 at least). Wonder if I should try low dose spiro to see if I make any progress in those areas

----------


## BigThinker

> Diffuse thinner here. It was definitely pretty aggressive before meds. I did experience a bit of recession/crown thinning so diffuse thinners definitely can still follow the male pattern (PURE diffuse thinners are rare, ie NW1's with diffusion). My crown is pretty solid now but my hairline is like NW2 on one side, 1.5 on the other
> 
> I do not think diffuse is necessarily worse or better to have than the usual pattern. The key is to GET ON MEDS ASAP. In general we diffusers respond well to meds. My thinning reversed surprisingly well on fin+keto & literally this is the only reason I resumed living like a normal person
> Am still considering transplantation to get the temple points solid & the hairline corners even (both should be NW1.5 at least). Wonder if I should try low dose spiro to see if I make any progress in those areas


 Mine started just in the hairline but now it's went into diffuse mode, or it just wasn't noticeable diffusion early and it's hit a certain threshold.

Fin at 6 months hasn't really done much that I can tell and at 1 month on minox I'm going through an insane shed.

----------


## verver

yeah pure diffuse thinners are rare imo, i have receding hairline and a diffuse thinning at the same time, on top of that i have asymmetric receding

----------


## Morbo

> Diffuse thinner here. It was definitely pretty aggressive before meds. I did experience a bit of recession/crown thinning so diffuse thinners definitely can still follow the male pattern (*PURE diffuse thinners are rare, ie NW1's with diffusion*). My crown is pretty solid now but my hairline is like NW2 on one side, 1.5 on the other


 Personally I never experienced any recession. My thinning started at one side of my head and slowly expanded to the other side and eventually all over. I started noticing at about 22-23 when I combed my wet hair that the 'bottom hair' beneath the rest of hair was a lot thinner or even not there But because it wasn't noticeable when the hair was dry (and combed the right way), I never heard about that kind of baldness, and I was only in my mid 20's that I didn't worry about it and it kind sneaked up on me.

It wasn't until a few years later when that area became a bald spot, that I knew I was ****ed. I think therein lies the biggest danger for diffuse thinners. Because it often does not follow a conventional pattern it's rather hard to spot.  

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=7527

http://i39.tinypic.com/35hgxuc.jpg

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Personally I never experienced any recession. My thinning started at one side of my head and slowly expanded to the other side and eventually all over. I started noticing at about 22-23 when I combed my wet hair that the 'bottom hair' beneath the rest of hair was a lot thinner or even not there But because it wasn't noticeable when the hair was dry (and combed the right way), I never heard about that kind of baldness, and I was only in my mid 20's that I didn't worry about it and it kind sneaked up on me.
> 
> It wasn't until a few years later when that area became a bald spot, that I knew I was ****ed. I think therein lies the biggest danger for diffuse thinners. Because it often does not follow a conventional pattern it's rather hard to spot.  
> 
> http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=7527
> 
> http://i39.tinypic.com/35hgxuc.jpg


 Your 2012 February pics.....wow, you were not kidding. That is a very interesting pattern. At least you have your facial frame intact though.

I agree, diffuse thinning is deadly like an assassin. It sneaks up on you & you do not even realize it is happening until long after the best time to start meds





> Mine started just in the hairline but now it's went into diffuse mode, or it just wasn't noticeable diffusion early and it's hit a certain threshold.
> 
> Fin at 6 months hasn't really done much that I can tell and at 1 month on minox I'm going through an insane shed.


 Yes most people have a combo of the typical male pattern and diffusion. It can be hard to say what starts 1st.

I think around month 6 I was pretty much done losing hair from fin (not exactly sure).  The timing on that is different for everyone. Peak results were around month 15-16ish

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

When the diffuse thinning includes the sides and donor area there is a serious concern about this patient being a poor candidate for hair restoration surgery.

----------

